# Spare Spool for Stella 10000?



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

Any reccomendations where to get a spare spool for a Stella 10000?


----------



## DBgalveston (May 4, 2011)

SOM 16K or the JM 16K both are great! i have the SOM 16k on my 8K Stella sw and it has been fantastic landed tuna up to 80lb so far with out a hiccup. the extra line it just in cast i get a monster hooked


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Jigging Master just released the 16K monster spool for 8 & 10k-sw.
cheaper than SOM @ $200, Basil Pappas told me it'll hold right @ 300y 
of JB 100 hollow. 4 different color schemes.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just bought a JM 16k spool for my 10k and another for a friend's. the fit and finish seems very nice, but I haven't coasted and retrieved to see how it lays line. All I did to them was put Cal's grease on both top and bottom drag stacks. I'll probably never use my 18k in he GoM again. 

I sure wish there was a spool setup like his for Saragosa reels


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks all ... just ordered one last night. Appreciate your feedback and advice! Now just need another weather window this week to try it out!


----------

